# Weeknight Carnitas...



## Zwiefel (Dec 4, 2013)

5lb pork shoulder, pressure cook at 2nd line for 60 minutes...






Giant radishes from my farmshare program...and a little usuba action...





So, not great...but not unacceptable product...for 4-5th time I've used the knife.





Gotta switch to the DTN for the avocado and Jalepeno...









Whisked within an inch of its life....





take the shoulder out, add the homemade chili powder from a couple of weeks ago, and some achiote paste (salt + pepper to taste)...





Shred all the pork, with a fork....





reduce by 2/3 to 3/4...





Add to shredded pork...





Serve on toasted corn tortillas with melting cheese, radishes, avocado mousse, and salsa ranchero...





seriously...some of the best tacos I've ever had. Thanks to Modern Cuisine for the recipe + technique on the pork..the rest is my made-up bullsh1t!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice Bro! 
I didn't get an invite to the carnitas party!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 4, 2013)

I gotta get stationed in Arkansas.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 4, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Nice Bro!
> I didn't get an invite to the carnitas party!



heh...sure you did! It was all part of the "welcome here any time!" 



AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I gotta get stationed in Arkansas.



I haven't ever heard anyone say that before! :urweird:



Which service?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 5, 2013)

Air Force, 17 years. I like the open country, can't stand the city. I was raised in Philadelphia, so go figure.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 5, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Air Force, 17 years. I like the open country, can't stand the city. I was raised in Philadelphia, so go figure.



Well, LRAFB might just be the place for you...cheap land, and plenty of it. Plus: at least one [email protected]$$ knife guy to hang with!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks more like pastor Zwiefel but regardless they look fantastic!


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 5, 2013)

Interesting. I don't know much about Mexican/Latino cuisine, actually. What's the difference between Pastor and Carnitas?



stereo.pete said:


> Looks more like pastor Zwiefel but regardless they look fantastic!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 5, 2013)

Carnitas usually have a fried component and pasteur is pulled pork or beef stewed in a spicy sauce. Love the pressure cooker huh


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 5, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Carnitas usually have a fried component and pasteur is pulled pork or beef stewed in a spicy sauce. Love the pressure cooker huh



hmmm...I stand corrected then. Tacos Pastor (al pastor?) then! 

So loving the PC. Really glad you turned me on to it...and glad I splurged on the 8qt unit too. Actually, I bought a 2nd one as a gift for a friend!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 5, 2013)

Love the Lefty Usuba too. Is it Ichimongi in Blue #2?


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 5, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Love the Lefty Usuba too. Is it Ichimongi in Blue #2?



210, Uraku White #2, from Jon.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ive never used a pressure cooker, they kinda scare me lol. But I do love pork tacos! Those look yummy and now I'm hungry.


----------



## daveb (Dec 5, 2013)

Z, you've inspired me. Again. I'm on the hook for lunch Sat for a small group. Pork shoulder is one of my "go to" cause its easy and everyone likes it. And its easy.

Made some powdered chiles as described in your previous thread. Added some mojo, garlic, a sour orange to the chilis and got the shoulder wet. Pernil, sort of. It's now going to live in fridge till tomorrow nite when I'll lightly smoke it. (Can't quite make the leap of faith to PC yet) Then it will be tortillas and guac and other stuff. I'll probably get invited back.

My understanding is the Al Pastor is done historically on a spit, over a fire. Carnitas are braised or stewed. In local food truck parlance the pastor is pre-sliced and done on a flat top to order. Carnitas are the pastor that didn't sell yesterday, put in a pot. Both can be served as you did. At .99 each I call em lunch.

Dave

Almost forgot:





It happened.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 5, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> hmmm...I stand corrected then. Tacos Pastor (al pastor?) then!
> 
> So loving the PC. Really glad you turned me on to it...and glad I splurged on the 8qt unit too. Actually, I bought a 2nd one as a gift for a friend!



looks delicious!! wow.

tacos al pastor are cut from a spit. you my friend made a hybrid dish. an amazing hybrid. if that is chili braised..it is carne adovada!! 

carnitas are like a mexican pork "confit"..seriously..who cares? i wanna come over and eat it.

you are totally ruining my "mostly veggies" diet adjustment.

man, i love mexican food.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 5, 2013)

Erilyn75 said:


> Ive never used a pressure cooker, they kinda scare me lol. But I do love pork tacos! Those look yummy and now I'm hungry.



The new ones are remarkably safe. The model I have is designed with about 7 different safety mechanisms. and they ALL have to fail to have a problem. Seriously...you have to be totally negligent to have a problem. 

There is a BUT though...aside from the one in the photos :laughat:: these modern ones ain't cheap. I am SO glad I splurged on it though. 



daveb said:


> Z, you've inspired me. Again. I'm on the hook for lunch Sat for a small group. Pork shoulder is one of my "go to" cause its easy and everyone likes it. And its easy.
> 
> Made some powdered chiles as described in your previous thread. Added some mojo, garlic, a sour orange to the chilis and got the shoulder wet. Pernil, sort of. It's now going to live in fridge till tomorrow nite when I'll lightly smoke it. (Can't quite make the leap of faith to PC yet) Then it will be tortillas and guac and other stuff. I'll probably get invited back.
> 
> ...



Cool! I had no idea about all of that terminology!I never could really tell the difference between these things at the restaurant...but it's also more of a gringo restaurant scene here. Though I am finding a few of the "authentico" places now and starting to enjoy them (Tortas! who knew?) And thanks for the kind words.



daveb said:


> It happened.



Heh...took me a second to get it.



boomchakabowwow said:


> looks delicious!! wow.
> 
> tacos al pastor are cut from a spit. you my friend made a hybrid dish. an amazing hybrid. if that is chili braised..it is carne adovada!!
> 
> ...



Glad to be of service! Drop by anytime!


----------



## apathetic (Dec 6, 2013)

Just make sure you get a good one and you'll be fine. You'll love it



Erilyn75 said:


> Ive never used a pressure cooker, they kinda scare me lol. But I do love pork tacos! Those look yummy and now I'm hungry.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 6, 2013)

I've also been nervously on the fence about getting a pressure cooker. Seeing this maybe I should check into them more seriously.


----------



## mikemac (Dec 7, 2013)

Boomchaka... is right. Usually 'carnitas' spends at least part of its cook time in contact with hot oil, especially lard. But as you move further south and east (in Mexico/Central America/Carribean) you get more liquid braising vs. confit. One method I've seen and used adds a few oranges or sour oranges and their juice to the pork as it cooks in its rendered fat & lard, and at the end a lot of the oil is pulled off and milk is added. 

but yeah - looks great!

I just opened a store (after 2 years unemployed) and I'm between "Carnitas Michoacanas #2" and " Mercado 3 Hermanos Carniceria". On Sat & Sun they both pull giant pots into the back ally area and fire up dueling carnitas, and its being braised in lard....and smells _awesome! _

For you folks squimish about pressure cookers...just do it! A great brand not given much credit is Magefessa, a spanish company that years ago was ranked equal in all areas (except for the instruction manuel) to Kuhn Rikon. Target and a few other places have their pc's in the $70 range...can't go wrong.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 7, 2013)

mikemac said:


> Boomchaka... is right. Usually 'carnitas' spends at least part of its cook time in contact with hot oil, especially lard. But as you move further south and east (in Mexico/Central America/Carribean) you get more liquid braising vs. confit. One method I've seen and used adds a few oranges or sour oranges and their juice to the pork as it cooks in its rendered fat & lard, and at the end a lot of the oil is pulled off and milk is added.
> 
> but yeah - looks great!
> 
> ...




Cool! thanks for the additional insight and options! 

at $70, that is a TOTAL no-brainer. seriously. go do it today.


----------

